# Classical music which features Bongos.



## aleazk

I really like the combination of the traditional orchestra with the Bongos. Particularly when there's a very colourful instrumental section driven by a fast rhythm in the bongos. Like this (third movement of Ligeti's piano concerto):






I love the sound, the rhythm in the bongos sounds very 'tribal' and 'primitive', but the 'dissonance' and the richness of tone colour give me images of something very modern, very clear and iluminated, maybe an abstract idea of modernity, glass buildings, angular details, etc. So I have this image of something modern, but 'deformed' and chaotic, in a 'primitive' sense. Something similar to cubist images (like Picasso):

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...,_1911-12,_La_Femme_au_Cheval_-_The_Rider.jpg


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------

